# Eaton County, Michigan OIS Q5 by cop.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice tap, rack and attack !





Body cam and surveillance video have been released by Eaton County Sheriff's Office, which show a Michigan deputy shooting a suspect who was accused of stabbing a man over a dispute about wearing a mask. Eaton County Sheriff's Office Deputies responded to assist the Michigan State Police in locating a male suspect who stabbed and caused serious injury to a person at the Quality Dairy store on Lansing Road in Windsor Township at 6:47 am, and had fled the scene in a vehicle. An area broadcast describing the suspect and vehicle was put out. At approximately 7:13 am an Eaton County Sheriff's Office Deputy observed the suspect in Delta Township driving north on Jerryson Dr. and made a traffic stop. The footage shows the suspect, Sean Ruis age 43, holding a knife and screwdriver approaching the deputy, who repeatedly commands him to drop the weapon. When he fails to comply, the video shows her shooting several rounds before quickly clearing the jammed gun and firing again. Ruis eventually drops to the ground. Ruis was taken to the hospital and died during surgery. The involved Deputy, a 22-year veteran, has been placed on Administrative Leave.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

He was still coming at her strong too! Hard to tell how many rounds were fired. She did great clearing that jam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

Good job by the officer. I counted around 11 shots. Stuff like this won't happen in Berkeley. If this was a traffic stop there you would have seen them hugging it out and then going to Starbucks to talk it out.


----------

